# New ASVAB scores for CCT?



## John K (Jul 18, 2012)

I took the ASVAB in December 2011 and got a 78 in the general section of the test and a mechanical score of 50, and the score back then to qualify for CCT was to get only a 44 in the general section. My recruiter told me a couple of days ago that the ASVAB scores have changed to qualify CCT. He said as of July 1st of this year all CCT candidates need to have the same ASVAB scores of a air traffic controller, general 55 mechanical 55. He said if you had a ship date guaranteed before July 1st your good and you don't have to worry about it, but if don't (Me) you are disqualified from CCT. My question is that is this true? I can't find that it is actually true anywhere. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 18, 2012)

I've no idea what the floor is for entry into the CCT program.  But if the scores have changed, study up and retake the ASVAB.


----------



## Red-Dot (Jul 19, 2012)

Like policemedic said...I am pretty sure you can retake the ASVAB multiple times....there are some good study guides available.  Google is your friend.


----------



## John K (Jul 19, 2012)

You can and I will, I was just curious to see if this is actually true. I've done everything to get in the running for CCT so far and been waiting since March to get a slot. Just a pain that's all.


----------



## AWP (Jul 19, 2012)

It makes sense to be honest and I'm surprised it wasn't done before. CCT's are qualified air traffic controllers so they should have the same ASVAB scores.

It may be a pain, but if this is what you want then studying to improve your ASVAB scores will be the easiest part of the pipeline.

Good luck.


----------



## goon175 (Jul 19, 2012)

Being able to retake the asvab depends on what your score was. If your score was above a certain threshhold the first time, MEPCOM won't allow you to retake it unless the test was administered improperly.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 19, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Being able to retake the asvab depends on what your score was. If your score was above a certain threshhold the first time, MEPCOM won't allow you to retake it unless the test was administered improperly.


 
Does that have to do with the rule that your last score is the score they use, even if it's lower than a previous test?


----------



## goon175 (Jul 19, 2012)

they are two seperate regulations.


----------



## John K (Jul 19, 2012)

I've never heard that before. My recruiter said I could retake the test but if I didn't get the score I wanted (general 55, mechanical 55) I wouldn't be able to retake the test again another 6 months.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 19, 2012)

FWIW I bought my son this book   http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mcgraw-hills-asvab-janet-e-wall/1014447508?ean=9780071453363
He used it as well as some other guys in his DEP and then I gave it to my friend's son who is now in the PA ANG.  All of the kids that utilized it said it helped them. 
Good Luck to you!


----------



## Johca (Jul 19, 2012)

The January 31, 2012 AFECD disclosed only a General 44 is required for classification into CCT. The new AFECD comes out sometime in August. 

If there is a change to a dual aptitude area requirement it would have to be a result of an interim message change provided to the Air Force Recruiting Service. A July 31st change certainly indicates an interim message change was put out.

Such changes typically are not disseminated down and out to the CCT worker be population as such changes don't affect them as the pipeline and training standards are not influenced to be changed by ASVAB test score requirement changes.

BTW the current ATC dual requirement currently existing was effective December 23, 2010.  So it's reasonable whatever caused that change is also influencing CCT to extablish the same requirement.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 19, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> FWIW I bought my son this book http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mcgraw-hills-asvab-janet-e-wall/1014447508?ean=9780071453363
> He used it as well as some other guys in his DEP and then I gave it to my friend's son who is now in the PA ANG. All of the kids that utilized it said it helped them.
> Good Luck to you!


What she said.
Prep yourself, to help succeed.


----------



## John K (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks everybody, and Chopstick thanks for the study guide info. I'll get a copy and get to studying so I can get into CCT.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 19, 2012)

John K said:


> Thanks everybody, and Chopstick thanks for the study guide info. I'll get a copy and get to studying so I can get into CCT.


There were about 100 books to choose from.  The USMC Recruiter had suggested that particular one for my son.  I dont even know where is has ended up at this point.  It got passed around the DEP my son was in then went around the ANG DEP.  Apparently it was a good one as all of the kids that had it are now in their particular branch of the military. Again..best of luck to you!


----------



## txpj007 (Jul 20, 2012)

John...who is your SORL? If you dont know then thats your first mistake.  You're in WA so it should be Sgt Keeler.  You need to be in contact with him.  Johaca is right about an interim change being put out to only to AFRS if that was the case.  However, I havent gotten any updates from AFRS and Im staring at my cheat sheet of requirements for CCT and it still says 44 General.


----------



## John K (Jul 20, 2012)

Txpj007 I did not know who my SORL was it was Tsgt Hall but he PCS'd about month or so ago, so thank you for updating me on that. I'll contact Sgt Keeler ASAP.


----------



## Etype (Jul 25, 2012)

I definitely disagree with people retaking the ASVAB.  It usually means that you studied for the test and did a better job taking it, not that you got any smarter- which defeats the purpose of administering a the test in the first place.


----------



## John K (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry I haven't posted in a while, but to make a very long story short I'm no longer in the DEP for the Air Force. I went over to the Army and they gave me a 11x option 40 contract and I ship out for basic in late February. I'm really looking forward to challenge. Thank you everybody for your input and help.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 17, 2013)

John K said:


> Sorry I haven't posted in a while, but to make a very long story short I'm no longer in the DEP for the Air Force. I went over to the Army and they gave me a 11x option 40 contract and I ship out for basic in late February. I'm really looking forward to challenge. Thank you everybody for your input and help.


Good luck.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 17, 2013)

Quite a different track from your original CCT goal...? What lead to the change? If I were to put myself in your shoes, with the intent of going CCT but wanting to then switch branches, I would have went for 13F w/ opt 40, as that is a much more comparable job. Not that their is anything wrong with going 11x, I am just curious as to what lead you from dropping bombs on bad guys to shooting bad guys in the face?


----------



## John K (Jan 17, 2013)

My Air Force recruiter had just been jerking me around for a year and a half. Told me I was disqualified from CCT mutiple times for different reasons so I would have to do all this stuff to get back in the running for it.  Tried to go TACP  as well (mission set some what similar to what a CCT  does you know dropping bombs) but I couldn't do that either (failed the MEPS depth perception test 3 times).  So to put it short  and honestly after a year and half I got pissed off and said f*** this I'm going to the Army. I would've been happy going 11x or 13F option 40, it really didn't matter to me which one I got just as long as I got a shot at Rangers. The mission set of the Rangers is awesome and they are highly elite group and the door-kicking aspect of the infantry job (11x) got me really excited as well so I chose that one. Special operations is what I've always wanted to do, just taking a different path is all.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sounds good man. I think your logic is sound, just make sure that you are doing the work necessary to make all this pain in the ass stuff worth it!


----------



## John K (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes sir, absolutely. Thank you


----------



## PattyW (Jan 28, 2013)

Etype said:


> I definitely disagree with people retaking the ASVAB. It usually means that you studied for the test and did a better job taking it, not that you got any smarter- which defeats the purpose of administering a the test in the first place.


 
I'll give you an example on why I think you should be able to retake it. I took mine in 11th grade during a half day of school. They said we could leave when we were done. I had no intentions of joining the military at the time, but after I graduated I ended up joining the Air Force. 8 years later I had to retake my ASVAB to get 5 points higher in GT for an 18x contract. I didnt study and got the scores I needed.


----------



## Psyc_9780 (Feb 5, 2013)

One of the subjects that's going to increase your score tremendously is going to be Algebra. I had a 70 AFQT Score but a low GT, this is for the Marine Corps. My buddy suggested that I take College Algebra and immediately take the ASVAB after, its almost the same concept as training for a 3-mile run by running 6 miles. The Algebra class was still fresh in my mind when I took the ASVAB, and since I had been dealing with a much more complicated level of math, when I took the ASVAB it seemed a lot simpler. Increased my GT to 114.


----------

